# Trumark FS9FO wrapping



## nixxxx (Sep 3, 2010)

In life it looks much better








http://farm7.static...._50d4273066.jpg
http://farm7.static...._5b14bbe3d0.jpg

Grip became much more comfortable, if compared to transparent "ammobox handle".
I hope I will be able to shoot normal with this slingshot now.

The name, that I gave to this slingshot - C.P.R. (Critical Paracord Reserve)


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

it looks good, man!


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

The S9s are neat little slingshots. What's under the cord forming the palm swell?


----------

